# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  A que causa se pode associar o crescimento excessivo de bacterias no aquario ?

## João Magano

Uma questãozita para testarmos os nosso conhecimentos.
Se tiver sucesso outras se seguirão.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Olha...  :Whistle:  , e algo que nunca me passou pela cabeça.  :JmdFou2:  
Mas por acaso até pode acontecer, mas sinceramente não sei a resposta.
Abraço

----------


## Igor Neto

muito sinceramente nenhuma das anteriores. ph alto depende da bacteria em questao, descia de temperatura normalmente diminuem e nao subem entupimento dos filtros podem crescer mais por causa da materia organica mas tambem é autolimitante pk se nao tiveres alimento morrem.
Mas pronto salvou me pela intencao ;P

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

As bacterias aerobicas adorem oxigenio  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## João Magano

Bom, parece-me que esta é uma das perguntas que não foi posta de um modo claro e inequivoco.

A resposta pretendida era a 3ª - Falta de oxigenação.

O espirito com que foi feita a pergunta era que a pouca oxigenação e consequente reduzida taxa de oxidação, permite maior acumulação de matéria organica que conduz ao crescimento de bactérias.

Por outro lado o crescimento excessivo de bacterias (aerobicas), causa um consumo excessivo de Oxigenio.

----------


## Welington

boa essa pergunta amigo acho eu que e a falta de oxigenaçao . :SbOk3:

----------


## Welington

falta de oxigenio

----------


## Roberto Passos

falta de circulação, criando zonas de baixo orp

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> A que causa se pode associar o crescimento excessivo de bacterias no aquario ?


A razao primaria de excessivo crescimento de bacterias sao comida. Embora a maioria das bacterias tambem precisem de oxigenio existe algumas que nao necessitem, estas sao as bacterias anaerobicas. Realmente nao vejo porque a falta de circulacao poderia causar um aumento de bacterias, sera que alguem me pode elucidar ?

----------

